# How do I opt in to receive tips?



## HTown69 (Jul 2, 2017)

I dropped a passenger off last night and right before I was about to drive away she came back and said she tried to leave a tip on the app, but that her screen said I was not set up to receive tips - she showed me her phone and that's exactly what it said.

Apparently I have to "opt in" to receive tips? I searched everywhere on the app and online and do not see anyplace where I can do this. Does anyone have any advice on this?

Thanks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Send $500.00 in small bills and we will tell you.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow... Uber has actually made it an option? This is beyond low. Uber is the slimiest company ever.


----------



## KevinXYZ (Apr 5, 2016)

You might have accidentally dismissed the opt-in screen. Check your home screen feed. If nothing, contact support.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HTown69 said:


> I dropped a passenger off last night and right before I was about to drive away she came back and said she tried to leave a tip on the app, but that her screen said I was not set up to receive tips - she showed me her phone and that's exactly what it said.
> 
> Apparently I have to "opt in" to receive tips? I searched everywhere on the app and online and do not see anyplace where I can do this. Does anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe she's from a different city and it hasn't been rolled out in yours yet


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe she's from a different city and it hasn't been rolled out in yours yet


He's in Houston, which is one of the initial test markets.

Contact Support, get opted in asap!


----------



## Alejandro Ginzo (Oct 4, 2017)

How do you contact support to get opted-in? I've been sending messages but they keep firing back with replies on how to give tips on Uber instead. I don't think anyone reads the messages.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alejandro Ginzo said:


> How do you contact support to get opted-in? I've been sending messages but they keep firing back with replies on how to give tips on Uber instead. I don't think anyone reads the messages.


Just because you are not receiving tips doesnt mean you're not opted in.


----------



## Alejandro Ginzo (Oct 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just because you are not receiving tips doesnt mean you're not opted in.


Yes, glass half full/half empty. Sure that is possible.

How do you know that though?

What I'm asking is how do you find out you're opted-in? That's a great way of thinking don't get me wrong but does anyone know if there is a way to find out? Again, I've already contacted Uber but too many failed attempts at answering my question seem to be negatively affecting a solution.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alejandro Ginzo said:


> Yes, glass half full/half empty. Sure that is possible.
> 
> How do you know that though?
> 
> What I'm asking is how do you find out you're opted-in? That's a great way of thinking don't get me wrong but does anyone know if there is a way to find out? Again, I've already contacted Uber but too many failed attempts at answering my question seem to be negatively affecting a solution.


Well the answer to your question is I don't know. 
We've all been through it only once. 
When it was rolled out in our area we had to opt in. 
My guess is this is because it was a new feature

If you're a new driver, in going to guess there is no opting in. You simply can receive tips like anyone else


----------



## Alejandro Ginzo (Oct 4, 2017)

Well, at least you don't have the ballsy answers I got from some really ballsy and arrogant people like, "you most be living under a rock not to know" or "Just update your app" which i have done. 

I know Orlando already got tipping available I just can't get anyone including Uber to tell me if I've opted in. Their customer service is lousy and non-existent. They don't have enough guts to keep their "human" customer service alive anymore. Their site doesn't have any information on tipping for the rider accept how to opt-in when you get that little message. What if you didn't. Uggh. This is becoming a real chore. 

I can't find the office in Orlando as someone gave me a link but it just goes to a screen that tells me nothing. I don't have as much of a tough time with Lyft. I am a driver for both. Lyft pays out better but not nearly as many pings as Uber. I wait a long time to get a Lyft call.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alejandro Ginzo said:


> Well, at least you don't have the ballsy answers I got from some really ballsy and arrogant people like, "you most be living under a rock not to know" or "Just update your app" which i have done.
> 
> I know Orlando already got tipping available I just can't get anyone including Uber to tell me if I've opted in. Their customer service is lousy and non-existent. They don't have enough guts to keep their "human" customer service alive anymore. Their site doesn't have any information on tipping for the rider accept how to opt-in when you get that little message. What if you didn't. Uggh. This is becoming a real chore.
> 
> I can't find the office in Orlando as someone gave me a link but it just goes to a screen that tells me nothing. I don't have as much of a tough time with Lyft. I am a driver for both. Lyft pays out better but not nearly as many pings as Uber. I wait a long time to get a Lyft call.


Might be time for the "if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself."

Have a friend request a ride from you and find out that way. Do a minimum fare. Should be worth $5 for you to get your answer.
Just make sure the friend that requests the ride isn't in your contacts.


----------



## Alejandro Ginzo (Oct 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Might be time for the "if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself."
> 
> Have a friend request a ride from you and find out that way. Do a minimum fare. Should be worth $5 for you to get your answer.
> Just make sure the friend that requests the ride isn't in your contacts.


Yes, I guess I could do that. Maybe the right circumstances will work for that. I could just ask my wife. Then the money stays in our account.


----------

